# Question About Getting Started



## Gregscape (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello,
New to the forums and to the business side of things. I know how you guys can be, so go very easy. Little overview, I have been helping a buddy out with his landscape business and snow removal thoughout the years; trying to help him out and make a little extra cash as well.Throughout this time I have really grown to enjoy it. He started out strictly moving lawns in the summers when on college break and over time and being motivated and a desire to succeed has built the business up, branching out into other landscaping sections. It is now a full time business. I have been thinking lately about trying to do something similar. Not jumping in over my head, but at first starting out just mowing lawns and gradually progressing. I would be doing this myself and start small. Any advice or tips? Do I need any licensing or insurance? I know he has insurances but he also does large commercial, new construction and hardscapes? I can ask him question, but he is extremely busy and probably won't take me seriously. Thanks Just looking for some general info. I am in Mass.


----------



## azgardener (Feb 16, 2008)

Each state has different requrements re licensing. So I can't help there, you will want to be insured and bonded. Juct call your insurance agent to get moving. You should also look for a local association, here we have the az landscape contractors association. Nationaly there is Planet They have changed names so many times at this point I don't know what it stands for but it is the national association. I would try and find a landscape contractor that does not do maintenance and ask for his refferals.. This way you can be fed a steady stream of new hopefully well designed and installed properties to maintain. Get as much plant knowledge as you can very few in outr industry know much more than "green side goes up" Having the knowledge will let you present yourself as an expert in the industry. You might try lawnsite for more specific green industry questions, mostly grass cutters over there and they are a little more forgiving. Also the search feature is your friend  Busines is all very much alike so no matter how good you are as a craftsman if you don't have the business accument or get the training you will also fail, or fail to thrive. If it were easy everyone would be doing it. Good luck!


----------

